# Film developing



## kestrel0222 (Jan 31, 2007)

I am looking to have some color and B&W film developed soon and want to have it processed someplace other then my local Wal-mart lab. My question is, were can I send my film to be processed more professionally? Years ago, I used to send it to Seattle Filmworks, they came back fairly nice. I have done a search on the web for them, but came up empty handed. 

  Anyway, Im looking for suggestions.

  Thanks


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 31, 2007)

See if you can find out where some local wedding photographers send their negatives.

And check into developing B&W film yourself.  The process is relatively simple and inexpensive, and you can then select out the negatives you wish to have enlarged.


----------



## ladyphotog (Feb 1, 2007)

Take a look at the labs in your area, both pro and amateur and give them a try. I think the best lab is one that takes care of their equipment, has people that are knowledgable working there and that you can build a relationship with. That doesn't necessarily mean they are a pro lab. Plenty of amateur labs have get techs and will work with you to get what you want.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!!! I'll give that a try.


----------



## ully (Feb 19, 2007)

I have used Mystic Color Labs mailers, also Dale Labs and Photoworks.

The best by far is A&I in L.A., you can get prepayed mailers from B&H
or emailing them. They print Crystal Archive paper and their develping and printing is outstanding.

Cheers


----------



## Majik Imaje (Feb 23, 2007)

perhaps I can agree with Torus 34!

YOu have a Pentax K1000 w/ many lenses.. GREAT CAMERA! rugged & dependable! Worked like a charm @ 50 below for weeks on end. 100 rolls went through it no problem.

Look in the newspapers. you will be surprised how cheaplly you can buy the equipment you need to get started in procesing your own B&W and DESPITE what you have heard others say. processing color is very easy to do. No one is going to care more for your negatives than you do. Open the door and explore the wonderful world of self processing! and I guarantee you.. your gonna make  money once you start!


----------

